# Liquid sprayers



## bbuskett (Nov 17, 2009)

Thoughts on the best liquid sprayers. Looking for a 300 gal w/ hose. Any thoughts on Turbo -Turf units?


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi bbuskett. I offer a 200 gallon self contained applicator. The applicator includes a 12 volt heavy duty battery and charger, 7 gpm pump with 80 psi, and a hose reel w/30 foot of hose. The drip bar is incased in durable powder coated channel which mounts into any hitch. The system is operated all by a wireless remote control. Flip open the lid and we have also mounted a trouble light incase you need to make any adjustments in the field at night and forgot your flash light. Let me know if I can help. Joe


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

wildridge, thats a cool setup I would like to see in the box to see how you have it setup.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Go gas or go home when it comes to liquid systems. Heres some math for you. 

1 ton of salt = Roughly 1000 Gal of Brine.

at 7 GPM its going to take you 142 minutes to apply as much de-icing material as 1 ton of salt which should cover 2-3 acres depending on your application.

Unfortunately the liquid game is filled with mis-information. We started using gas pumps with 15-20 GPM nozzles. Its the way to go. 

Cheers


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We use all liquid running gas and electric units. Really depends on the size jobs you are doing.

www.metro-melt.com has some good info


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Mike S - I'll get you a pic later today.

Lynden-Jeff - Good point when your looking at only at the facts of applying a salt brine. 

Try using a stronger chemical, e.g. Liquid Calcium Chloride, the application rate is 42 gallons equivalent to 1 ton of bulk salt. Not to mention its effective at -25 degree temps. Regardless gas or electric, your whole operation will be more efficient and you will be reducing corrosion on your equipment with the correct chemical.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

More pics of the 200 gallon unit.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

WildRidge;1516016 said:


> Mike S - I'll get you a pic later today.
> 
> Lynden-Jeff - Good point when your looking at only at the facts of applying a salt brine.
> 
> Try using a stronger chemical, e.g. Liquid Calcium Chloride, the application rate is 42 gallons equivalent to 1 ton of bulk salt. Not to mention its effective at -25 degree temps. Regardless gas or electric, your whole operation will be more efficient and you will be reducing corrosion on your equipment with the correct chemical.


Sorry but if that rate is working for you then great but real world in our experience that is not comparable at all. We just finished a 2 year phase of using 30% CaCl and have switched this year to a 90/10 brine solution that Kubota uses. I do agree calcium is more effective but not to the tune of 40 Gal CaCl = 1000 Gal Brine. Absolutely not even close. Add another 0 and that may be closer but from our experience brine ($.16 per Gal) more cost effective and equal to getting the job done compared to the calcium ($.64 gal). This is after application of 12,000 gallons CaCl in the last 2 years. In any event a gas system is more flexible for future nozzle addition aswell. Unless your very small scope, its the way to go.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a buddy who made my sprayer (Clone) of the turbo turf ones just a lot cheaper... But hes in MI

I build them now too... Once you buy one, you can pretty much see how everything works and just mimic the same principal...

Look on craigslist... There are a lot on there too 

I have a 300 gallon low pro setup at the shop ready to go.. Complete with the boom and everything.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;1516121 said:


> Sorry but if that rate is working for you then great but real world in our experience that is not comparable at all. We just finished a 2 year phase of using 30% CaCl and have switched this year to a 90/10 brine solution that Kubota uses. I do agree calcium is more effective but not to the tune of 40 Gal CaCl = 1000 Gal Brine. Absolutely not even close. Add another 0 and that may be closer but from our experience brine ($.16 per Gal) more cost effective and equal to getting the job done compared to the calcium ($.64 gal). This is after application of 12,000 gallons CaCl in the last 2 years. In any event a gas system is more flexible for future nozzle addition aswell. Unless your very small scope, its the way to go.


I can't argue with you as I have never used your mixture. If it works for you great! Therefore before you question the efficiency of my product you should try it. Best of luck to you this season.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

WildRidge;1516177 said:


> I can't argue with you as I have never used your mixture. If it works for you great! Therefore before you question the efficiency of my product you should try it. Best of luck to you this season.


I'm not questioning the efficiency of your product. I said in my experience electric systems are a waste of money. Aren't you supposed to be a forum sponsor to promote your product?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Lynden-Jeff;1516192 said:


> I'm not questioning the efficiency of your product. I said in my experience electric systems are a waste of money. Aren't you supposed to be a forum sponsor to promote your product?


Any sprayer mounted in or On a Truck should be GAS. Nough' Said!
I had an Electric sprayer for 3 Storms...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Build your own gas trash pump sprayer. Easy and cheap and works for awhile. One solenoid/valve with an incab switch will run a full 6-7ft bar.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm hooked in using the tee jet xp boomless nozzles.They're 30 bucks a piece but spray 5-18 ft in either direction. I would go that route before going with a actual 5' boom again


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lynden-Jeff;1516121 said:


> Sorry but if that rate is working for you then great but real world in our experience that is not comparable at all. We just finished a 2 year phase of using 30% CaCl and have switched this year to a 90/10 brine solution that Kubota uses. I do agree calcium is more effective but not to the tune of 40 Gal CaCl = 1000 Gal Brine. Absolutely not even close. Add another 0 and that may be closer but from our experience brine ($.16 per Gal) more cost effective and equal to getting the job done compared to the calcium ($.64 gal). This is after application of 12,000 gallons CaCl in the last 2 years. In any event a gas system is more flexible for future nozzle addition aswell. Unless your very small scope, its the way to go.


I think you will like the 90/10 mix. It can be mixed and never needs to be re-mixed or recirculated, meaning it never falls out of suspension. If you try to over saturate the water with chlorides it will fall out of suspension. This seems to occur at a mix of 70/30, after about 4-6 hours. Having said that, if you need to increase the abilities of 90/10 for temps colder than +5F surface temp, I just look at my sprayer tank see how many gallons of 90/10 is in there, then x10%. So if my tank has 150 gallons in it I add 15 more gallons of LCC that's close enough for me, now its approx 80/20. I use a general number of 100 gallons per acre. You can apply less and still get the results but I'm not real patient, I want to see major melting by the time I'm leaving the lot.

Good luck and post your thoughts and results.

From my experience electric is for atv's, rtv's, utv's and pickups doing driveways only. But gas can do all that and much more at less time and less cost. I don't like hitting the boom switch and brake pedal at the same time. My style is flipping the boom switch and hitting the gas pedal at the same time.

Just a thought.... can your electric sprayer spray at 30+ mph? My gas sprayer can and will also spray at 5 mph.


----------

